# How would I get my name out there to Max effect for “band wanted”?



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Being a bit of a Luddite, these days I’m not really sure how to get my name out there to maximum effect, targeting a very specific type of live band that I’d like to work with next. Obviously, this is for when the Covid stuff is over... specifically... old guy with skills looking for a blues band...I played in a rock band for 15 years but was nominated for a Maple Blues Award almost 20 years ago for my band at the time.
So what are the best ways to connect with serious people who would want someone with my profile and skill set, please and thank you!?
I should add that Toronto would be the target, although I live North of the City and could also work up here.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Network, network, network.

It's never about what you know, it's about who you know. Get out to the local jams and introduce yourself. If you sing as well, get out to the local open mics and introduce yourself. Go to the gigs that you would eventually like to play and introduce yourself to the band (and the venue staff if you would like to play there). After a bit, you'll figure out who the serious (and personable) people are and they'll figure out who you are.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I would imagine these days there must be some good ways to put up a Musician Available type ad online as well. I don't know where though. I stopped playing in bands almost twenty years ago.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Craigslist (srsly), poster board at the local L&M / venue where the music you like is played etc. There's a few musicians seeking musicians online services (web boards like this one) that I have never used that seem to have large memberships. Your social media accounts.... and the good old fashioned way as mentioned.

No one thing; pump it out there a any and every way you can.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

The locations around the GTHA for Rehearsal Factory have a bulletin board for this. I don't know if it actually works. But I'd trust it more than an ad in Kijiji or Craigslist.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I vote bench ad!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

bluehugh2 said:


> I should add that Toronto would be the target, although I live North of the City and could also work up here.


Place an ad in kijiji. community/musicians
You can search by distance too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tell everyone you know, all the time. Everyone knows someone who plays. Patience is key!

Edit: do this as part of networking at shows and open mics.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been using this website to find members of my band. Bandmix is were I got my present drummer and singer for my 6-piece band. I have a paid account coz I used it a lot before. But try it first and see if you can make any connections with it. I know a lot of guys who are in it.

Canadian Musicians Wanted - Canada Find Local Musicians Classifieds and Bands Online : BandMix.ca


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm pretty sure android and iPhone have apps as well.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

When stuff opens again, I would go to the Foxx Lounge and HotDoggery on Dunlop on open mic night. There are a lot people singing about unicorns and stuff, but there are also lots of guys/gals that have been in serious bands at one point and are looking for something more.

If you think about it, Barrie as over 150k people, and only one spot where they gather for pressure free performing. Good networking opportunities.
C


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Cardamonfrost said:


> When stuff opens again, I would go to the Foxx Lounge and HotDoggery on Dunlop on open mic night. There are a lot people singing about unicorns and stuff, but there are also lots of guys/gals that have been in serious bands at one point and are looking for something more.
> 
> If you think about it, Barrie as over 150k people, and only one spot where they gather for pressure free performing. Good networking opportunities.
> C



Foxx Lounge shut down likely for good as far as I know. It was on their social media.

Edit pretty sure this is the post I saw.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I've placed a couple of Kijiji ads and responded to a few and none have really worked out FWIW. My current band: the guitar player I saw backing up someone at a benefit and I asked him to sit in at a gig and the drummer has heard me over the years and wanted to play with me. So… all person-to-person networking.

Having an existing gig to offer, with pay, is very handy.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

torndownunit said:


> Foxx Lounge shut down likely for good as far as I know. It was on their social media.
> 
> Edit pretty sure this is the post I saw.
> 
> View attachment 309956


Awww. That's too bad. They really supported local music. Perplexcity has an open mic night, but it's not even close. Sad sad sad.
C


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Awww. That's too bad. They really supported local music. Perplexcity has an open mic night, but it's not even close. Sad sad sad.
> C


I am in Orangeville, but if a band I liked was playing Toronto/Brampton etc. or playing the Foxx, I would pick the drive to the Foxx every time. I loved the place and loved the vibe. It's definitely a loss.


----------

